# Shot 3 .380's At The Range Today



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

A new Jimenez, an AMT made in the early 1980's, and a Colt Government Model Mark IV (father of the original Mustang). 

Let me say first all three weapons fired every round, no failures to fire on any of them. I had failure to feed on both the AMT and the Colt, due to flat nosed Winchester target ammo. The manual for the AMT specifically says only use round nosed ammo so no surprises there and know the Colt normally handles hollow points just fine, never ran this ammo before but today beggers can't be chosers. Both only required a tap on the mag to load the round and both fired. The Jimenez had a fluff and buff before ever having a round fired and fed the flat nosed rounds no problem. It is not mine but have been pleasantly surprised at them given the low cost. I was considering getting one as a ccw, but after today decided against it. 

Each got 10 rounds put through it, 5 at 5 yards and 5 at 15 yards. 

The Colt was head and shoulders more accurate, especially at 15 yards, was the only one that printed all 5. The AMT hit 3 times, the Jimenez once. Admittedly this is only the second time firing the Jimenez, but this thing is a beast for recoil. It is also the lightest, no surprises there. The AMT is the heaviest, but has the shortest barrel at 2 3/4", shot the most consistent group at 5 yards but all high and right.

The biggest difference was the other two were exercises in control, the Colt hands down much easier to both aim and fire. 

The Colt is an heirloom pistol, belonged to my late brother in law so it carries a ton of sentimental value as well as not inconsiderable monetary value due to it's age. It would be my first choice for ccw hands down and is what I carry when I'm not carrying the AMT. 

I had several nice offers on the AMT, great backup (hence the name) for an experienced shooter who doesn't like light mouse guns. It is very small but very solid, does everything just fine, would have no trouble carrying it as well. It's strength is also it's weakness, plus it is chunky. I don't care for ankle holsters which is the best place for this one. It will probably go. 

I think I'm going to get a Pocketlite once I sell the AMT, and put the Mark IV in the safe. I haven't tried the Pocketlite yet, wondering if anyone has either a Mustang or Mark IV and one of the new ones. They feel very similar, or at least the one I looked at in the gun store did, but was comparing it to a Sig 238 at the time, not my pistol.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

plp said:


> A new Jimenez, an AMT made in the early 1980's, and a Colt Government Model Mark IV (father of the original Mustang).
> 
> .....
> 
> I think I'm going to get a Pocketlite once I sell the AMT, and put the Mark IV in the safe. I haven't tried the Pocketlite yet, wondering if anyone has either a Mustang or Mark IV and one of the new ones. They feel very similar, or at least the one I looked at in the gun store did, but was comparing it to a Sig 238 at the time, not my pistol.


I've got a couple Mustangs and Gov .380 and had a 238, what's the question?


----------



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry, sort of rambled there.

How do the new Colt Pocketlites compare as far as quality and accuracy to the old Govt. Mk IV's? While pretty much identical in appearance, how does the Sig 238 compare as well? Price here locally is about the same for a new Pocket Lite or new Sig 238. 

As said above, the Gov't Mark IV is just sooo much better for me in all aspects compared to the other two. I expected that from the Jimenez, but it is a tackle box gun and last ditch defensive weapon if it proves to be reliable.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

plp said:


> Sorry, sort of rambled there.
> 
> How do the new Colt Pocketlites compare as far as quality and accuracy to the old Govt. Mk IV's? While pretty much identical in appearance, how does the Sig 238 compare as well? Price here locally is about the same for a new Pocket Lite or new Sig 238.
> 
> As said above, the Gov't Mark IV is just sooo much better for me in all aspects compared to the other two. I expected that from the Jimenez, but it is a tackle box gun and last ditch defensive weapon if it proves to be reliable.


The new Colts are better built than the older guns. The Sigs are really nice I had a 238 and while the first gun was replaced the replacement gun was solid. Id be inclined to look at a 938 over the 238. Both the Sigs will be easier to find than the Colt and while the sights aren't really nessecary in a gun that size I find they giclve the guns more versatility over most pocket guns. I could shoot some really tight groups with that 238.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

IMO the beretta 84fs is the best 380 made today
the sig 238 is the best 380 "pocket pistol" made today


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree about the Beretta, but I like my Bodyguard......


hideit said:


> IMO the beretta 84fs is the best 380 made today
> the sig 238 is the best 380 "pocket pistol" made today


----------

